# cronjobs in ISPConfig3



## planet_fox (6. Aug. 2012)

a) Wenn ich via ISPConfig 3 cronjobs anlege, werden die als user des webs   ausgeführt oder Root ?

b) Ich habe ein script dass ich in einem Web als root ausführen kann ohne Probleme, aber als jailkit user kommen Fehler .Der aufruf des scripts erfolgt von der console über php


----------



## Till (6. Aug. 2012)

a) Als Userd es Webs natürlich. Andernfalls hätte ja jeder Deiner Kunden root Rechte.
b) Hast Du denn einen PHP Interpreter im Jail installiert? Die einfachste Art ein PHP Script im Jail auszuführen ist übrigens folgendes:

Speicher das Script in ein Verzeichnis innerhalb des "web" Verzeichnisses und gib dan alls Befehl im Cronjob einfach nur die URL zum Script beginnend mit http://.... ein, adnn wird automatisch ein URL Cronjob erstellt.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Aug. 2012)

Den Fehler bekomme ich wenn ich des script ausführe

```
jailuser@userdomain:~$ php /web/admin/includes/auto_backup_db.php

Warning: require(/var/clients/client123/web44/web/admin/includes/functions/database.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /web/admin/includes/auto_backup_db.php on line 19

Fatal error: require(): Failed opening required '/var/clients/client123/web44/web/admin/includes/functions/database.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /web/admin/includes/auto_backup_db.php on line 19
```


----------



## Till (7. Aug. 2012)

Du versuchst eine Datei mit falschem Pfad zu includen. Der include pfad muss relativ zum jauk root angegeben werden.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Aug. 2012)

Kannst du mir da mal ein beispiel auf malen


----------



## Till (7. Aug. 2012)

Das root des jails ist:

/var/clients/client123/web44/

dieses Verzeichnis entspricht also dem Verzeichnis / in Deinem jail. Um Deine Datei zu includen musst Du daher diesen Pfad nehmen:

/web/admin/includes/functions/database.php


----------



## planet_fox (7. Aug. 2012)

So Neuigkeiten

wenn ich ne test.php erstelle und dort ne phpinfo abfrage rein stelle dann führt er php aus.Mir ist noch aufgefallen dass des script im web mit einer angepassten php ini läuft. Müsste ich den php-cli anpassen dass es geht ?


----------



## Till (7. Aug. 2012)

In der datei /web/admin/includes/auto_backup_db.php includest Du eine Datei /var/clients/client123/web44/web/admin/includes/functions/database.php, dies egibt es aber an dem Ort nicht aus Sicht des Jails. Du musst das Include ändern so dass sie von /web/admin/includes/functions/database.php included wird. Die einfachere Lösung ist aber der URL Cronjob den ich oben beschrieben habe, URL Cronjobs sind php-cli Cronjobs vorzuziehen, da Du dann diese Probleme mit den abweichenden Pfaden nicht hast.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Aug. 2012)

Des mit dem url Cronjob wer dann so  in etwa ?

www.domain.de/admin/includes/auto_backup_db.php


----------



## Till (7. Aug. 2012)

Mit http:// davor, hatte ich in #2 geschrieben.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Aug. 2012)

Wenn ich des als cronjob anlege so 


```
http://www.domain.de/admin/includes/auto_backup_db.php
```
Passiert nix unter dem user in der shell kommt folgendes 


```
bash: http://www.domain.de/admin/includes/auto_backup_db.php: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Till (7. Aug. 2012)

1) Funktioniert das Backup wenn Du die URL http://www.domain.de/admin/includes/auto_backup_db.php im Browser aufrufst?

2) Wenn ja, dann poste bitte mal einen Screenhot des Cronjobs so wie Du ihn in ISPConfig angelegt hast.

Auf der Bahs kannst Du das so natürlich nicht aufrufen, ein URL Cronjob ist eine interne ISPConfig Funktion.

P.s. Ich hatte Dir auf Deine Mail geantwortet, aber Dein Mailserver scheint aktuell nicht richtig zu laufen. Schau mal in deine Logs.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Aug. 2012)

1) des geht im browser nicht da ne htacess dazwischen ist

2) hatte mcih schon gewundert

3) gerade aufgefallen dass letzte amil von 10:45 war, geht wieder .


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2012)

1) Dann ändere die .htaccess dass Zugriff von 127.0.0.1 sowie der IP des Servers erlaubt ist.


----------



## planet_fox (8. Aug. 2012)

ich meinte ein Passwortschutz geht des genauso ?


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2012)

http://www.webdesign-in.de/mts/website-vor-unliebsamen-besuchern-schuetzen-mittels-htaccess/


----------

